
What Would Happen If We Just Gave People Money? - mrjaeger
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/universal-basic-income/
======
briantmaurer
There are many laws that exist with the singular goal of keeping jobs in the
market that are no longer naturally supported by free market capitalism.
Universal basic income eliminates the need for those inefficient laws by
removing the negative externalities of labor market shifts caused by
innovation.

As a creator of technology, I would be more than happy to contribute to UBI so
that I can both continue to innovate without restraint and guarantee that the
people do not have to fear innovation as an instigator of their personal
financial instability.

------
arcanus
Substantial problems with a universal basic income (UBI) do exist, but I'm
increasingly inclined to believe that given the substantial technological
disruptions on the near term horizon (Machine Learning, Self-driving cars,
improved robotics, etc.) that several first world societies will have a UBI
within 40 years (around retirement age for me).

I've found more and more friends in my peer group who might not work at the
particular job they hold presently, but would absolutely continue to work even
if it was optional. I know many people motivated by far more than $$.

As a scientist, I'm expecting to just keep doing what I am doing...

